# nahtlosen Hintergrund aus Holz



## Marja (1. September 2004)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein angefertigtes Holzmuster als Muster richtig speichere? Ich weiss, dass es über --bearbeiten und Muster festlegen--- gespeichert wird, doch wenn ich dann mit diesem Muster fülle, habe ich immer einen Kacheleffekt. Ich möchte eine größere Datei mit diesem Muster füllen, doch egal wie ich es anstelle, immer erscheinen die einzelnen Kacheln, es soll aber einheitlich und fortlaufend als Holzmaserung erscheinen. Ich danke euch für eine Antwort. Liebe Grüße, Marja


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. September 2004)

Hi,
versuch doch das Muster so groß zu machen wie deine datei, dann müßte PS das auch in der Größe einfügen.

MFG


----------



## Mythos007 (1. September 2004)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja einwenig weiter => http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials140739.html


----------



## Fineas (1. September 2004)

Mein Tip wäre nicht selber machen, sondern nach einer entsprechenden Textur googeln. Gibt jede Menge Ressourcen für sowas ...


----------



## Marja (1. September 2004)

Ich danke euch vielmals für euere Hilfe. Eigentlich müßte das Muster in jeder x-beliebig großen  Datei gleichmäßig erscheinen, denke ich, denn wenn ich die Muster aus PS verwende spielt es ja auch keine Rolle, welche Größe die zu füllende Datei hat, es wird immer alles gleichmäßig mit dem Muster gefüllt. Da muss es noch einen Trick geben *gg* Vielen Dank für den Link, der hat mir leider auch nicht geholfen. Liebe Grüße, Marja


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. September 2004)

Hi,
habs grad mal ausprobiert und PS füllt bei mir die Fläche mit einem Standartmuster auch gekachelt. Kann sein das ich da eine Einstellung übersehe, ich verwende die Muster eigentlich sonst nicht.

MFG


----------



## Marja (1. September 2004)

Ja, da muss es noch etwas besonderes zum Einstellen geben, das ich auch übersehe *gg*  Ich schaffe es z.B. mit einem Foto über Filter/Verschiebungseffekt  -horizontal und vertikal auf 50 Px nach rechts und nach unten. Ich speichere es als Muster, dann erscheint das Bildchen oder Motiv gleichmäßig über eine x-beliebig große Datei. Das müsste doch mit dem Holz auch gehen, vielleicht muss ich die Kanten mit Weichzeichner entfernen. Naja, ich werde schon noch schaffen *ggg*


----------

